

Social Networks for Entrepreneurs - makimaki
http://mashable.com/2009/03/12/entrepreneur-networks/

======
mcxx
Is anyone from HN a member of some of mentioned networks? Is it of any value
to you so far?

------
swombat
Should HN be on the list? Probably not if you define things narrowly as
"social networks". But then this is certainly one of the top 10
entrepreneurial communities online.

~~~
spoiledtechie
if HN was on the article, think how many more articles on Erlang would come
up? I think Mashable might be more frequented than Codinghorror.

------
dan_sim
I'm searching a really good community of IT entrepreneurs. Much like HN but
with less programming and more business minded people. Didn't find it in this
list.

~~~
dan_sim
I looked at the forum in cofoundr and the first post is titled "Just wanted to
say hi".

------
AlexTheFounder
From that list only TheFunded seems the most focused on the 'real'
entrepreneurs. I wonder how much value does it actually hold.

